# loss of appetite/feeling sick when eating



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

for some reason over the past week my appetite has completely gone. i used to be able to eat and eat and eat some more. now im having difficulty even eating down a little amount of rice and turkey. each little bite with flavoured water etc. barely eating it  i can still train hard etc though

anyone had this? wondering what it might be


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Might be time to get on a diet then- hunger always returns after a diet.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

I would say your liver may need a break. Try a 36hrs detox. During which you just take in BCAAs every 2-3hrs- and nothing else- well apart from your regular water! I do this every now and again, and I do feel revitalized, and appetite picks back up. It may or may not work for you. Its worth a try........


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why my liver? interested


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Well us guys doing what we do, eat a lot, take various chemicals, and train vary hard. All of which our liver has do deal with. To an extent where sometimes it just gets backed up, and needs a break. A sign that its struggling to cope is loss of appetite, and lack of energy. Like I said it does work for me- I must say though not eating for 36hrs is a killer.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh and also a coming and going of a mild headache and feeling very hot.

still off to gym in a bit anyway then tomorrow off


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

You need to diet fatty:lol:


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

I had the exact same problem for 3 wks. I could only eat about 50% of what i would normaly eat, ( i was dieting at the time ). I was also on T3 as well. The thing was i knew when i was supposed to be eating, i would prepare the meal, but when i sat down to eat it i began to feel ill. To the point where i would have to walk away from my food and come back to it in a hour or so. And when i did manage to eat it i could only eat half of it. I also felt fuller quicker when eating compared to normal. I could not explain what the problem was. So i decided not to get frustrated with it and go with it. I just thought that maybe my body needed a rest from all of the food. The funniest thing was that even after not being able to eat for 3wks i did not lose any weight, go figure!

I would say, dont worry about it mate, just go with it, im sure it will pass like mine did.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah maybe its a touch of the flu or something.

its weird as it seems to be around the same time (now) when i feel i put some rice and chicken or turkey on a plate and cant eat it.

im fine eating later on etc, and always feel better after i have been gym. i just dont know :<

guesss ill just see what happens.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like you maybe getting a bug or flu of some type. Take it easy and over-do things. Are you on gear?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

tom jones said:


> I would say your liver may need a break. Try a 36hrs detox. During which you just take in BCAAs every 2-3hrs- and nothing else- well apart from your regular water! I do this every now and again, and I do feel revitalized, and appetite picks back up. It may or may not work for you. Its worth a try........


I agree with the singer of "sex bomb"!

I had lost my appetite for a few weeks so about a week ago i did a 36 hour fast using only water. This worked great. Soon i will do an total colon cleanse that involves a day of fasting while taking magnesium oxide (laxative). After that is completed i will be using metal suppluments (silver, copper and zinc) cycling them one week on one week off.

LISTEN TO YOUR BODY! If your body does not want to eat then there is a reason. Simply bulldozing your way through by forcing the food down your neck will only develop future problems, trust me.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Sounds like you maybe getting a bug or flu of some type. Take it easy and over-do things. Are you on gear?


yeah i was thinking the flu. ive never had it before but could be it. no not taken gear before


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Con said:


> I agree with the singer of "sex bomb"!
> 
> I had lost my appetite for a few weeks so about a week ago i did a 36 hour fast using only water. This worked great. Soon i will do an total colon cleanse that involves a day of fasting while taking magnesium oxide (laxative). After that is completed i will be using metal suppluments (silver, copper and zinc) cycling them one week on one week off.
> 
> LISTEN TO YOUR BODY! If your body does not want to eat then there is a reason. Simply bulldozing your way through by forcing the food down your neck will only develop future problems, trust me.


nice to see your still around Cornelius  hows the training etc going? going into strongman now yeah?

lol i had to take that laxative stuff when i had a camera down my throat and up the rear. i had the most powerful laxative you can basically get as it had to be completely baron in there, i was basically squirting out of my ar$e every 2 or 3mins for about 6 hours till i finally slept, then kept waking up to go aswell. the drive in the morning was horrible trying to not shít myself and i just made it. however with this much shítting your ring will go red raw and it will be so painful trust me, then i had an enema when in the hospital, that was the most unpleaseant thing ive ever had.

anyway back on topic

im going to eat the same but just cut down the portions a bit, and just see what i can do, feeling a bit better today than yesterday though


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Con said:


> I agree with the singer of "sex bomb"!
> 
> I had lost my appetite for a few weeks so about a week ago i did a 36 hour fast using only water. This worked great. Soon i will do an total colon cleanse that involves a day of fasting while taking magnesium oxide (laxative). After that is completed i will be using metal suppluments (silver, copper and zinc) cycling them one week on one week off.
> 
> LISTEN TO YOUR BODY! If your body does not want to eat then there is a reason. Simply bulldozing your way through by forcing the food down your neck will only develop future problems, trust me.


Great so its "not unusual"  to do the 36hr fast- Thought I was on my own! So what about the BCAA? Do you think it would work even better if I omitted those? Interesting about the colon cleanse, I may try that.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I take a detox day every once in a while - whenever it feels like my body tells me too (which works normally out at around once a month), and I feel great for it.

All I take during the day is water, one or two greens drinks (paleo greens) and several times 6-10gs of EAAs. Maybe a piece of fruit in the morning too although not always.

The liver does indeed need a break - it's the organ responsible for dealing with all the carbs, fat and alcohol after all, and if eating lots like many of us do does need a break. A 'semi starvation' day is also good for 'resetting' natural hormonal cycles too so I understand, so long as it's not done too frequently.

Not a bad thing to do at all IMO.

As for the original posters question, could be that you need a break or could be that you have a bug of somekind as others have said - all are possible causes. I would just eat light and only to appetite for a few days, take it easy for a bit and then pick up again afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Dom im sure your my twin, only taller haha

Ive been the same of late, quite depressing feeling like im shrinkin :lol:

Ive had nothing to eat today bar two small sarnies, im gona try the fast thing, see how i get on.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well my belly is feeling better today so far. i did just wake up though as im a lazy cúnt. so fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

tom jones said:


> Great so its "not unusual"  to do the 36hr fast- Thought I was on my own! So what about the BCAA? Do you think it would work even better if I omitted those? Interesting about the colon cleanse, I may try that.


Oh i think its a superb thing to do. On RXMUSCLE there are videos with Toney Freeman and he believes in all that stuff from colon cleansing onwards.

I did it with out bcaa's. The body is resiliant and your not going to lose muscle that quickly of course you cant be training or doing exercise on your fast day or you may lose some muscle! I doubt it will make that much of a difference if you take bcaa's due to them being a tiny over all stress on your digestive tract.

I am planning a ten day green veg with very minimal protein (about 150 grams in total) style cleansing fast. I watched a program once where a group of people with high cholestrol were put on this kind of a diet for 2 weeks and their cholestrol all went back to normal!

Bigdom.....feeling good thanks mate. Studying hard for uni so i am not online as much these days. My head has cleared up superbly and tbh i am already making some plans about competing next year if i am healthy (which i assume i will be!). It was a bit rough going during my pct and i think the fact that i was smoking weed daily during this period did not help. I have dropped the weed completely and feel emotionally a lot better for it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds good. competing as in BB competing or strongman competing? i hope the latter 

well belly is feeling much better today. its this time where i usually feel ill trying to eat rice but feeling fine eating it right now. i added a bit of flavour with gravy and buillon aswell so its going down easier, also ive ditched the brown rice and gone back to basmati as its so much easier to eat.


----------

